# Karpfenangeln in Frankreich



## mlkteam (1. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte dieses Jahr mit einem Freund einen Trip nach Frankreich machen..

Haben bei fishermanholidays.com uns einige französische Seen angeschaut..

z.B La Renade, Maurepaire oder Lac de Grosley..

Sagt einen von euch einer der Seen was ???

Kosten so 250 Euro pro Woche..Preis ist eigentl. in Ordnung, nur ist Frage

ob es sich lohnt dahin zu fahren?? War einer schonmal da in Frankreich Karpfenanglen?

Gruß

Manu


----------



## Marlin1 (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich*

Grüß dich Manu,

das sind alles keine öffentlichen Gewässer.

Manche nennen sie auch despektierlich Karpfenpuffs.

Aber wenn es dir gefällt, muß das kein Hinderniss sein.

Es sind aber gegenüber den wirklich großen und bekannten Französischen Seen von der Größe her eher Pfützen.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## teddy88 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich*

*g* ich muss sagen ich denk/kenne das was Marlin gesagt hat.
Die seeen sind mit karpfen überfüllt, Fänge sind denke ich immer möglich, doch mit natürlichem karpfenangeln hat das nichts mehr zu tun!

Ich würde dir die SAONE ans Herz legen super Fluss, mit gesetzl nachtangelzonen ( würde ich einhalten zwecks waschpo-> sind mit nachtsicht unterwegs) wenn du magst schreib mir ne PN dann kann ich dir nen Campigplatz direkt an der saone,zwischen einem altarm und einem kanal empfehlen...
-> war da letztes Jahr......echt schnuggelig und super zum fischen!

mfg ted#h


----------



## futzi88 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich*

ich war ma am Maurepaire is nicht ganz einfach dort zu fischen weil du von deinem platz ans andere ufer kommen musst (100-200 meter) ohne futterboot geht da gar nix  mitten im see kannst du vergessen zu fischen 1 meter schlamm. 

La Renarde kannst du dir hir ein paar berichte durch lesen: 
www.carp.de/berichte/2006/07/*renarde*/index.shtml 
www.carp.de/berichte/2005/06/la-renade/index.shtml
www.carphunter-rhede.de/La%20*Renarde*%202006.htm

wenn du es dir richtig besorgen willst dann geh an den lac de cassien,lac de madine, oder an den lac du der war an allen schon mal aber unter 2 wochen würde ich da gar nicht erst anfangen denn bis die fische das futter gefunden haben dauert es meistens 1 woche aber es kann auch anders sein ich habe auch schon 1 woche am madine gemacht und es ging auch was aber nur 5 wische 20-25 pfund  

ich fahre dieses ja wieder nach holland an den het plashuis war da schon 3 mal das ist immer mein urlaub wo ich mir kein stress machen muss weil man dort alles hat... der besitzer ist ein super tüb alles super....


----------



## bravorempel (10. April 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich*



teddy88 schrieb:


> *g* ich muss sagen ich denk/kenne das was Marlin gesagt hat.
> Die seeen sind mit karpfen überfüllt, Fänge sind denke ich immer möglich, doch mit natürlichem karpfenangeln hat das nichts mehr zu tun!
> 
> Ich würde dir die SAONE ans Herz legen super Fluss, mit gesetzl nachtangelzonen ( würde ich einhalten zwecks waschpo-> sind mit nachtsicht unterwegs) wenn du magst schreib mir ne PN dann kann ich dir nen Campigplatz direkt an der saone,zwischen einem altarm und einem kanal empfehlen...
> ...


Hai, ich war 2008 an der Saone und hab ein mittelgroßes ervolg gehabt. Aber der Trip war zimlich unproffesionel und ohne zu wissen wo mann in der Nacht angeln darf? ich würde schon gerne wissen wo solche Pletze sind, mit wievielen A.Ruten mann dort angeln darf und was kostet der Spass. Ich übrigens angle sehr oft auf dem Rhein in Fr. wohne grad 20km weg und die Barben sind hervoragen und gute kämfer aber mann kann nicht vergleichen mit nem gutem Karpfen!!! Oder Waller.


----------



## M_Marc (11. April 2009)

*AW: Karpfenangeln in Frankreich*

Hallo!
Evtl. will der Kollege ja gemütlich an einem See und nicht
an harten Strömen fischen.
Falls es so ist kann man sich mal mit dem Naturpark "Brenne"
beschäftigen  Viel Spass

#h

http://www.parc-naturel-brenne.fr/

http://bad-kreuznach.pollichia.de/berichte/ornex/ziele/brenne/brenne.htm


----------

